# Slingshot rifle



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Just wanted to give one of these a try. Easy to shoot powerful bands. Shoots a little high for me to get a good sight picture. I normaly shoot with the slingshot turned on tis side, (ganster) Cant seam to get it to work with the slingshot rifle.

Also This is my first attempt at a video. Poor quality, very dark. Havent figured out all the editing stuff yet. Dident know my camera would do this. You can just see the catch box threw the rails. distance is 10 yards that targer is 1 1/2" diameter.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

bikermikearchery said:


> View attachment 12629
> Just wanted to give one of these a try. Easy to shoot powerful bands. Shoots a little high for me to get a good sight picture. I normaly shoot with the slingshot turned on tis side, (ganster) Cant seam to get it to work with the slingshot rifle.
> 
> Also This is my first attempt at a video. Poor quality, very dark. Havent figured out all the editing stuff yet. Dident know my camera would do this. You can just see the catch box threw the rails. distance is 10 yards that targer is 1 1/2" diameter.


Loved the video. Looks like you have no problem shooting with it. Please tell us how you made it, material used and how you made the assembly. Thanks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like it works well enough ... from what I could see, you were hitting a dangling target every time. By the way, really liked the sepia video.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your video has a cool nostalgic, country western movie, sepia feel to it. slingrifle seems to be effective. itll probally shoot better at farther distanced targets. keep it up.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, I like that classical movie clip


----------



## johnny r (Sep 7, 2011)

LIKE THE DESIGN AND WORKMANSHIP. WHAT IS THAT YOU USED FOR FRAME , HANDLES AND FORKS?


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

johnny r said:


> LIKE THE DESIGN AND WORKMANSHIP. WHAT IS THAT YOU USED FOR FRAME , HANDLES AND FORKS?


The handles and forks are made from plywood, Leftovers from making other slingshots. he shock is a i 1/8" diameter wood rod.


----------



## johnny r (Sep 7, 2011)

I've been wanting to try one . I aim horizontally to shoot also but I'm going to try and turn the forks horizontally to the stick to see how it works


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

When I tryed to shoot this turned sideways I got a few wild shots and a fork hit. Havent figured that one out yet, since its esentualy the same reliese.


----------



## johnny r (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not going to turn it sideways.I'm going to try holding it upright but mount the fork horizontally. That's how I shoot, holding the sling horizontally but turning the pouch 90 degrees to the left. We'll see. I'll let you know


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

bikermikearchery said:


> When I tryed to shoot this turned sideways I got a few wild shots and a fork hit. Havent figured that one out yet, since its esentualy the same reliese.


I have the same problem. Not with the rifle but with a slingshot. I can't figure it out either and the only thing I can even remotely come up with is gravity. This is where we need one of the forum Guru's to step in.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> When I tryed to shoot this turned sideways I got a few wild shots and a fork hit. Havent figured that one out yet, since its esentualy the same reliese.


I have the same problem. Not with the rifle but with a slingshot. I can't figure it out either and the only thing I can even remotely come up with is gravity. This is where we need one of the forum Guru's to step in.
[/quote]

The problem is your Feng Shui is not properly aligned. You can only shoot that way if your body is aligned north and south.

Cheers ..... Charles (the anti-guru)


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Charles said:


> When I tryed to shoot this turned sideways I got a few wild shots and a fork hit. Havent figured that one out yet, since its esentualy the same reliese.


I have the same problem. Not with the rifle but with a slingshot. I can't figure it out either and the only thing I can even remotely come up with is gravity. This is where we need one of the forum Guru's to step in.
[/quote]

The problem is your Feng Shui is not properly aligned. You can only shoot that way if your body is aligned north and south.

Cheers ..... Charles (the anti-guru)
[/quote]
Ohhh That helped a lot


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Charles said:


> When I tryed to shoot this turned sideways I got a few wild shots and a fork hit. Havent figured that one out yet, since its esentualy the same reliese.


I have the same problem. Not with the rifle but with a slingshot. I can't figure it out either and the only thing I can even remotely come up with is gravity. This is where we need one of the forum Guru's to step in.
[/quote]

The problem is your Feng Shui is not properly aligned. You can only shoot that way if your body is aligned north and south.

Cheers ..... Charles (the anti-guru)
[/quote]
Cut that out Guru.


----------

